

Glow story creator, using HTML5+Canvas+Facebook to generate dynamic animations - LocalPCGuy
http://www.jergens.com/placesyoullglow/

======
LocalPCGuy
Uses Flash fallback to work in IE7/8 and other older browsers that don't
support Canvas, and generates the stories dynamically from Facebook images
chosen by the user.

